# OBS Streaming Fehler



## BeaM2014 (24. November 2014)

Jo Moin Leute, ich weiß net genau ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin, ansonsten verschiebt das bitte einfach wo anders hin^^

Also mein problem ist folgendes:
Ich würde gerne Livestreamen, mein problem ist jetzt das wenn ich OBS starte und konfiguriere alles ok ist, Hearthstone lässt sich problemlos streamen. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings Far Cry 4, Assasins Creed Unity, Call of Duty Adwanced Warfare oder andere aktuellere Spiele streamen will so wie vorhin FIFA15 dann geht das ganze vileicht 10 sek. und dann bekomme ich die meldung vom jeweiligen spiel "Spiel funktioniert nichtmehr". An meinem PC sollte das ganze nicht liegen, der hat genug saft um alles zu bewältigen. Jetzt kommt mir höchtens die OBS Einstellung oder die Kompatiblität mit den Spieleinstellungen in den Sinn, kann mir da ev. jemand helfen das ganze richtig einzustellen? Am besten von Grund auf...
LG BeaM


----------

